# Drow love



## Quasqueton (Jan 16, 2007)

In all seriousness (as serious as a hypothetical question about a fictitious race/species can be): Would you date* a drow? I mean, really?

They are usually imaged as smokin' hot, but that whole culture/personality thing makes any psycho girlfriend or bad date I've ever had really pale in comparison. (No pun intended.)

* “Date” includes . . . wink, wink, nod, nod, say no more. IYKWIMAITYD

Quasqueton


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 16, 2007)

I think the problem with this question is that, if we're being serious, no drow would ever date a human. For that matter, I don't think drow even have "dating" with each other, at least not in the familiar sense. More like a power-play that just happens to include mutual attraction and mutual benefit.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hot or not, you're definitely in "psycho girlfriend" territory.  They worship a goddess known for being insanely fickle, and (if you're talking about dating a female drow) come from an oppressively matriarchical culture.

Still, there's probably some fanboy who'd want to be a drow's boy-toy.  Right up until the time she fed him to her pet monstrous spiders.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd only date a drow "bad girl" according to their society.  Which, in this case, probably means a spunky, sweet, kind, and compassionate woman all for gender equality.  And who's waiting `til marriage, thankyouverymuch.  (Dangit.)


----------



## diaglo (Jan 16, 2007)

once you go black you never go back.




Spoiler



cuz in this case she would've sacrificed your heart to lolth


----------



## Ringan (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes...especially if it were Teagan of Dungeon Crawl, inc!


----------



## Nifft (Jan 16, 2007)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> * “Date” includes . . . wink, wink, nod, nod, say no more. IYKWIMAITYD




As long as "whipping the flesh from your weak, human body" isn't one of those "wink"s, sure, why not?

Ouch, -- N


----------



## painandgreed (Jan 16, 2007)

I hate spiders.


----------



## +5 Keyboard! (Jan 16, 2007)

Just reading the title on the main page this struck me as some kind of sexually-related thread. Funny about the word association, huh?

I don't think I'd be able to let my guard down around a drow chick long enough to enjoy any kind of "sweet" drow lovin'. I'd be afraid of getting pinpricked with some drow poison and wake up "Loraina Bobbited" at best (and assuming I woke up at all!) or strapped to a sacrificial altar to Llolth about to be sacrificed in a most horrible way at worst.

Fun thread, btw


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 16, 2007)

+5 Keyboard! said:
			
		

> I'd be afraid of getting pinpricked with some drow poison and wake up "Loraina Bobbited" at best (and assuming I woke up at all!) or strapped to a sacrificial altar to Llolth about to be sacrificed in a most horrible way at worst.




Sorta like this poor schlub (sixth picture down on the page, counting the picture of the cover of Deities & Demigods):
http://jrients.tripod.com/otus/otusddg.html


----------



## sckeener (Jan 16, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I think the problem with this question is that, if we're being serious, no drow would ever date a human. For that matter, I don't think drow even have "dating" with each other, at least not in the familiar sense. More like a power-play that just happens to include mutual attraction and mutual benefit.




Agreed.  The only way I'd have a Drow is if she were atypical for her race or she was my pet.

I prefer the second option.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 16, 2007)

Sure. Nothing wrong with a short fling with a smoking hot chick.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 16, 2007)

painandgreed said:
			
		

> I hate spiders.



Ditto.  This alone would give me the screaming heebie-jeebies, to the point that it would ruin my otherwise compelling aura of craggy manliness.


----------



## painandgreed (Jan 16, 2007)

sckeener said:
			
		

> Agreed.  The only way I'd have a Drow is if she were atypical for her race or she was my pet.
> 
> I prefer the second option.




Drow cat girl?


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 16, 2007)

I dated a completely insane and utterly selfish smoking hot dark-skinned woman back in the mid 90's, so no.  I already *HAVE*.


----------



## rgard (Jan 16, 2007)

diaglo said:
			
		

> once you go black you never go back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naughty!


----------



## Kristivas (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess that would depend if I had beaten her into submission, broken her will through torture, and had her chained to my bedroom with the sole understand that her only reason for living is my pleasure and that her only stability is my ever-changing whim....

Or do you mean in character?

haha jk.  Probably not.  I've been with enough psychotic girls to last a lifetime.


----------



## Endur (Jan 16, 2007)

Baldur's Gate 2 lets your player character date the drow priestess your PC met in Baldur's Gate 1.


----------



## Waldorf (Jan 16, 2007)

I've dated my share of cat women and/or black widows, so I don't see how a drow would be any different.


----------



## Psion (Jan 16, 2007)

Where's RangerWickett?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jan 16, 2007)

Well. I wouldn't give her my phone number, and I'd cast non-detection whenever I'm at home, but otherwise...


----------



## smootrk (Jan 16, 2007)

Whats not to like about going out with a girl that you can likely treat rather horribly... probably even spank around (and she would love it).  Just lose her before it is her turn... cause she is probably more sadist than the worst you could think up.

(I had to think rather carefully for proper word use here)


----------



## MongooseFamiliar (Jan 16, 2007)

Depends on which god/dess she worships. 

Elistraee - She'd be okay with dating a mere human, probably.

Vhaerun - If the human was evil, maybe. Or their slave. Don't think it would be a love relationship.

Lolth - She'd be okay with sacrificing the human to her dark goddess. That's kind of like being intimate.


----------



## Tewligan (Jan 16, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> As long as "whipping the flesh from your weak, human body" isn't one of those "wink"s, sure, why not?



Well, maybe a LITTLE whipping would be okay. Yowza!


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 16, 2007)

Uhm while I'm not adverse to dating, or women, I'm adverse to drow since they are...well evil. It's like asking me "Would you date a succubus?" I'd have to say no.


----------



## DaveyJones (Jan 16, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> It's like asking me "Would you date a succubus?" I'd have to say no.




just follow the Julia Roberts in Pretty woman rule. No kissing. and you should be fine.

more than fine. IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 17, 2007)

Um, no.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 17, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Where's RangerWickett?



I think he went shopping for a drow.

Davey,

Have to side with Olgar on this one. I'm not sure I want to deal with succubi's predilections for killing their mates.


----------



## DaveyJones (Jan 17, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Um, no.



That's because you are a married spud.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 17, 2007)

DaveyJones said:
			
		

> That's because you are a married spud.



Dude I'm not married and I'm in way considering any relations with succubi. I just have to look at the former Queen of their race and the Current one to prove I'd rather eat horse crap than be involved with any of those gals.


----------



## Graf (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the vast majority of people on these boards, not having killed themselves despite having the opportunity to do so in RL, would almost certainly not commit the virtually suicidal action of ‘dating’ a drow.

As a monster drow are funny. They’re one of the few monsters (along with succubi, marilith and a couple of fey) that are sexualized. Implicitly sexualized anyway.
I think they’d be a more interesting race to use if they didn’t have all the accumulated baggage that comes with it.

And special drow-only magic items.
And special drow-only crossbow pistols.


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 17, 2007)

Theres no time to keep it low
I've been death now I want noise
You stay down
But I wont be quiet
I'll hammer on until you fight

Drow love
Drow love
Drow love
Drow love

If youve got some one to kill
Slow resistance wins the war
Well I know
But thats no way to go
You can't resist the louder pull

Well that's right
I want someone to explode
I am death
Now I want noise

Drow love
Drow love
Drow love
Drow love

(Apologies to Chris Cornell and Soundgarden)


----------



## Sejs (Jan 17, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Uhm while I'm not adverse to dating, or women, I'm adverse to drow since they are...well evil. It's like asking me "Would you date a succubus?" I'd have to say no.




You just have to remember to use protection, Nightfall.

In this case, Death Ward.


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Jan 17, 2007)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> They are usually imaged as smokin' hot...



The women of just about every race in the d&d world are imagined as smokin' hot.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Jan 17, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise said:
			
		

> The women of just about every race in the d&d world are imagined as smokin' hot.




Naturally there are exceptions that prove the rule, like minotaurs. Or dragons - which will mate with humans for some odd reason.

Anyway, I'd say no. The only drow a human male could safely date would worship Eilistraee ... and I'd kill any drow that worshipped that deity.


----------



## Nifft (Jan 17, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise said:
			
		

> The women of just about every race in the d&d world are imagined as smokin' hot.




Dwarf?
Gnome?
Half-Orc?

Perhaps my imagination is just limited...  -- N


----------



## Eltharon (Jan 17, 2007)

I've seen drawings of some good looking dwarves and orcs...

But a drow? An evil sadistic, increbily hot elf? No. No way in the nine hells, unless she was the good drow type, which seem to be incredibly common these days. Even then, ill take a normal elf any day.


----------



## Andor (Jan 17, 2007)

Mmmmm... Evil booty.


----------



## was (Jan 17, 2007)

I think that the fact that you probably wouldn't survive very long into the relationship makes it
something that most men would avoid.


----------



## Sejs (Jan 17, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Dwarf?
> Gnome?
> Half-Orc?
> 
> Perhaps my imagination is just limited...  -- N




I've seen some female dwarves and gnomes that had the exotic-hot thing going for 'em.  Even seen at least one of a half-orc woman that was well done and hot.  Not the majority of the body of work that's out there, but it is possible.


----------



## Nifft (Jan 17, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> I've seen some female dwarves and gnomes that had the exotic-hot thing going for 'em.  Even seen at least one of a half-orc woman that was well done and hot.  Not the majority of the body of work that's out there, but it is possible.




This was the 3.5e non-beard version of the Dwarf female, right?
And the 3.5e small-nosed Gnome race?

Maybe my memories of earlier editions is clouding things... 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Jan 17, 2007)

Haven't seen that many attractive depictions of half-orc women.

That is, until I saw this one by Klaus.

The face that launched countless NPC ideas.


----------



## Sejs (Jan 17, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> This was the 3.5e non-beard version of the Dwarf female, right?



 Actually, it was a bearded dwarven woman, oddly enough.  However, it was done in such a way that the beard wasn't shaggy and down to her waist, it was actually short, well-groomed, and feminine (for a race where beards come for both genders, anyway).  Like I said, well done and exotic-seeming.  Supprised me that they could take the whole 'bearded dwarf chick' thing and make it work.


> And the 3.5e small-nosed Gnome race?



 Nose was noticable, but not cartoonishly huge.  The face had a very sly, good humored, playful smirk thing going for it.  Dark hair, expressive eyes, I-know-something-I'm-not-telling body posture, etc.


----------



## Heathansson (Jan 17, 2007)

Does she have to be chaotic evil?  Could she be a smokin' hot ranger  with some scimitars and a panther or something?  I'm a Pisces, and we don't mix too good with chaotic evil psychotic bondage vixens.
I'd probably just hit it and jam, but I'd have to move at least 500 miles away so she didn't hunt me down.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 17, 2007)

Heathansson said:
			
		

> Could she be a smokin' hot ranger  with some scimitars and a panther or something?




If only Drizzt would put on that _girdle of masculinity/femininity_.


----------



## Heathansson (Jan 17, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> If only Drizzt would put on that _girdle of masculinity/femininity_.



No way.  That's too freaky.


----------



## paradox42 (Jan 17, 2007)

Nah, Drow males- even Drizzt- have never been particularly appealing to me. I mean, angsty sure, dark-skinned and exotic, sure... but just too androgynous thanks to the whole "elf" thing, really. And yes, even taking into the account the fact that Drow males can somehow grow a little facial hair- they're androgynous.

Seriously now, you didn't think only *hetero* guys (and homo women) would be reading this thread did you? 

Now, a Half-Orc- yum!  C'mere, Krusky, let's see what that Strength-and-Con-boosting ability is worth under the sheets! Or a minotaur. Hairy, hugely muscled, seriously masculinized... okay, maybe he could use a shave first, but that'd be a fun starter for later activity. I admit I'm thinking mostly of Krynnish-style minotaurs here anyway I suppose.


----------



## ssampier (Jan 17, 2007)

I would say no, since she'd probably toy with you and then kill you slow and painfull.



			
				Tequila Sunrise said:
			
		

> The women of just about every race in the d&d world are imagined as smokin' hot.




I must not very creative. I imagine all the hot women being human.


----------



## Griffith Dragonlake (Jan 17, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Baldur's Gate 2 lets your player character date the drow priestess your PC met in Baldur's Gate 1.



Dude! Viconia DeVir is totally hot!  And that voice…! Now that’s a drow I would date in a heartbeat.

Besides, if you play your cards right, you could get her to change alignment.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jan 17, 2007)

Ringan said:
			
		

> Yes...especially if it were Teagan of Dungeon Crawl, inc!



She's *Eighty Seven*, man! That's well beyond cougar territory!



cheers,
--N


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 17, 2007)

Heathansson said:
			
		

> I'm a Pisces, and we don't mix too good with chaotic evil psychotic bondage vixens.



Don't we?  Oh.  Nobody told me!


----------



## shilsen (Jan 17, 2007)

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Or a minotaur. Hairy, hugely muscled, seriously masculinized... okay, maybe he could use a shave first, but that'd be a fun starter for later activity. I admit I'm thinking mostly of Krynnish-style minotaurs here anyway I suppose.




Pasiphae? Is that you?


----------



## Ringan (Jan 17, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> She's *Eighty Seven*, man! That's well beyond cougar territory!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's 87 years in terms of an *elf's lifespan*, not a human's.    Besides, old Drow need love too...


----------



## Ringan (Jan 17, 2007)

AFGNCAAP said:
			
		

> Haven't seen that many attractive depictions of half-orc women.
> 
> That is, until I saw this one by Klaus.
> 
> The face that launched countless NPC ideas.




For orc females, I fancy this one from Warcraft III.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2007)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'd say no. The only drow a human male could safely date would worship Eilistraee ... and I'd kill any drow that worshipped that deity.




Wait. Smokin hot, good aligned, has naked dancing as a religious duty.


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 17, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Wait. Smokin hot, good aligned, has naked dancing as a religious duty.





See I'm just _not_ seeing the problem here.


----------



## Goldmoon (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd be attracted to a Drow male. It might be good with me being the dominant female and he, just a lowely male, who knows? Thats a hard question to answer. I have always found pitcures of drow women to be attractive though but no one get any ideas. Maybe Im just jealous of the perfectly toned bodies and amazingly smooth skin.


----------



## paradox42 (Jan 17, 2007)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Pasiphae? Is that you?



Nope, sorry, and I have no idea who you're talking about. Looks like a case of convergent thinking!


----------



## ehren37 (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd rather date a kuo-toa. Pot bellied fish wemmins is hot.


----------



## shilsen (Jan 17, 2007)

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry, and I have no idea who you're talking about. Looks like a case of convergent thinking!



 Pasiphae was the wife of King Minos of Crete. She was cursed by Poseidon to fall in love with a bull that Minos had failed to sacrifice to him, which she then had sex with. The result was the minotaur.


----------



## GreatLemur (Jan 17, 2007)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Sure. Nothing wrong with a short fling with a smoking hot chick.



What, you think having a drow _ex_-girlfriend is a safe and secure way to live?  Better move somewhere sunny, with a high water table.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jan 17, 2007)

Heathansson said:
			
		

> I'm a Pisces, and we don't mix too good with chaotic evil psychotic bondage vixens.




Heathansson gets some laugh points.


----------



## Darklone (Jan 17, 2007)

Would you date a vampire?....


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 17, 2007)

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Now, a Half-Orc- yum!  C'mere, Krusky, let's see what that Strength-and-Con-boosting ability is worth under the sheets! Or a minotaur. Hairy, hugely muscled, seriously masculinized... okay, maybe he could use a shave first, but that'd be a fun starter for later activity. I admit I'm thinking mostly of Krynnish-style minotaurs here anyway I suppose.




A shave, and an awful long time under a Prestidigitation spell (specifically, the "clean" function).


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 17, 2007)

ehren37 said:
			
		

> I'd rather date a kuo-toa. Pot bellied fish wemmins is hot.




And their deity is a 50' tall nekkid woman.  OK, OK, so there's the whole deal with Blibby having the head and hands of lobster, but so what?


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 17, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> And their deity is a 50' tall nekkid woman.  OK, OK, so there's the whole deal with Blibby having the head and hands of lobster, but so what?





Well for one she's *guarenteed* to have crabs.


----------



## BroccoliRage (Jan 17, 2007)

thedungeondelver said:
			
		

> Well for one she's *guarenteed* to have crabs.




Ha-cha-cha cha-cha!

ba-zing!

I always thought nymph's would be where it's at. You're all freaks.

FREAKS!!!


----------



## hamishspence (Jan 17, 2007)

*The big question is, would said drow date YOU? *

In Dambrath: maybe. Dambrath is a kingdom of half drow, humans, and a few drow. Probably safer than the Underdark. But, the ladies are in charge. And they worship Loviatar. Caution recommended.

In the Underdark: HAZARDOUS!! "The Spider's Kiss" its called, in Elaine Cunningham's Daughter Of The Drow. As in: Black Widow spider. so, NOT a good idea.


----------



## Seeten (Jan 17, 2007)

Start with a ton of self confidence, bordering on arrogance, and move into smooth moves, and slick packaging, you'll have drow women eating out of your hand.


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 17, 2007)

BroccoliRage said:
			
		

> Ha-cha-cha cha-cha!
> 
> ba-zing!
> 
> ...





Dryads, man.  Gotta love the hippychicks.


----------



## Nifft (Jan 17, 2007)

thedungeondelver said:
			
		

> Dryads, man.  Gotta love the hippychicks.




"Got wood?" 

Ow! I didn't mean the *hong* stick!

Grumble mumble, -- N


----------



## Heathansson (Jan 17, 2007)

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Now, a Half-Orc- yum!  C'mere, Krusky, let's see what that Strength-and-Con-boosting ability is worth under the sheets!



I think he's straight.  He dresses worse than me.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 17, 2007)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Start with a ton of self confidence, bordering on arrogance, and move into smooth moves, and slick packaging, you'll have drow women eating out of  your hand.




Fixed that for you.


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Jan 17, 2007)

Nah.  The whole spiderweb leathers and domineering, manipulative personalities thing just doesn't work for me.

Of the various good-looking-but-evil fantasy races, vampires would definitely be more my downfall: pale and often wearing Victorian clothing.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Jan 18, 2007)

It would depend on two things, I guess:

1) Does _she_ buy into the whole drow culture thing? (Obviously not - why else would she date me?)

2) How likely are her relatives to drop by and kill and/or torture me?


----------



## arscott (Jan 18, 2007)

Heathansson said:
			
		

> I think he's straight.  He dresses worse than me.



Stop trying to impose your human-centric value system on the entire world.  Krusk is at the height of orcish fashion.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 18, 2007)

The real question is...Is it really dating if it is just for sex?


----------



## wildstarsreach (Jan 18, 2007)

A worshipper Eilestree would be great.  A people have commented, I don't think I could handle a CE one unless she was under some kind of permanent love with me and let me be in charge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 18, 2007)

To quote Zogonia, "Your pain has aroused me, human."


----------



## paradox42 (Jan 18, 2007)

arscott said:
			
		

> Stop trying to impose your human-centric value system on the entire world.  Krusk is at the height of orcish fashion.



Even if he isn't, it's not like we're *all* fashion bugs. My favored outfit is nylon cargo pants (or shorts in summer) and a t-shirt, fer cryin' out loud. I'm a geek, fashion's not my thing. Surely a guy raised in the wilderness would be more interested in functionality than trendy?

Anyway, Krusk was just used as an example. There are plenty of other male half-orcs around, most of them spectacularly strong and healthy. 



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> To quote Zogonia, "Your pain has aroused me, human."



That strip was *hilarious!*


----------



## IcyCool (Jan 18, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Would you date a vampire?....




Yeah, but only if she were really hot.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 18, 2007)

paradox42 said:
			
		

> That strip was *hilarious!*




QFT.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 18, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> You just have to remember to use protection, Nightfall.
> 
> In this case, Death Ward.




PERMANENT death ward, along with probably the occasional protection from evil in case she gets "that time of the month".


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 18, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> PERMANENT death ward, along with probably the occasional protection from evil in case she gets "that time of the month".




Do you think it works the other way?  Like every 28 days they're nice and sweet?

(Thank the Lord my wife doesn't read enworld...   )


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 18, 2007)

thedungeondelver said:
			
		

> (Thank the Lord my wife doesn't read enworld...   )



Oh, thats not right.


----------



## Goldmoon (Jan 18, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> PERMANENT death ward, along with probably the occasional protection from evil in case she gets "that time of the month".




Lucky for you its not _my_ 28th day.


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 18, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, thats not right.





That she doesn't read enworld or that I *have* a wife?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 18, 2007)

thedungeondelver said:
			
		

> That she doesn't read enworld or that I *have* a wife?



Just the statement in general.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 18, 2007)

Gold,

Indeed. 

Delver,

Who knows?  I think fru means both.  

Fru,

Not right but darn funny!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 18, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Fru,
> 
> Not right but darn funny!



Exactly. Hence my original statemnt.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 18, 2007)

Mm okay I get it now, Fru. Good job.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 18, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Mm okay I get it now, Fru. Good job.



P'r'r'r'r. This cat certainly loves praise.

And doesn't mind giving stroll by tailings.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jan 18, 2007)

What's "my" hypothetical level in this situation?  If I'm level 20 and the Drow is level 3 it probably doesn't matter how dangerous the drow is, I'd just be too tough to kill and have too many resources.  In that situation I could even see the Drow wanting such a powerful asset to the family despite rampant racism and all the baggage of drowness.


----------



## Heathansson (Jan 19, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Would you date a vampire?....



Lucy from Bram Stoker's Dracula.
Aww, hell yeah.


----------



## Fishbone (Jan 19, 2007)

Date Krusk? Nah? But if ever there was a metalhead drinking/drug buddy waiting to happen its him. Is it wrong that he's always wearing jorts, steel toed boots and a gore shirt in my mind's eye?


----------



## Sejs (Jan 19, 2007)

thedungeondelver said:
			
		

> Do you think it works the other way? Like every 28 days they're nice and sweet?



 Add in something about how they're aware of it, and it annoys the _crap_ out of them, feeling all cheerful and pleasant like that, and then we're getting somewhere.    



			
				thedungeondelver said:
			
		

> That she doesn't read enworld or that I *have* a wife?



Yes.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 19, 2007)

Fru,

I'm not commenting on your relationship with your feline companion and yourself. That's your business. 

Sejs,

Now you're just being spiteful.


----------



## wildstarsreach (Jan 19, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Add in something about how they're aware of it, and it annoys the _crap_ out of them, feeling all cheerful and pleasant like that, and then we're getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> Yes.




Since the live longer than us mere humans and they don't breed very fast, I postulate that they have their time of the month only once every six months.


----------



## Seeten (Jan 19, 2007)

wildstarsreach said:
			
		

> Since the live longer than us mere humans and they don't breed very fast, I postulate that they have their time of the month only once every six months.




Or, that they are listed as CE because it lasts a solid 6 months.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 20, 2007)

Seeten and wild,

You guys...*shakes his head* This is SO wrong...


----------



## Heathansson (Jan 20, 2007)

So where do drow babes hang out?


----------



## Mycanid (Jan 20, 2007)

Real life. No ... way.   

In a DnD game - not there either. WAY too risky.

In the NWN 1 expansion Hordes of the Underdark if you are playing a male pc you can develop a relationship with the female Drow wizard/assassin Nathyrra, who worships Elistraee. That's the closest I've ever come.  :\ 

No thank you.

Besides, what would a drow want to do with a ten foot tall purple mushroom other than dicing it up as seasoning in her dinner?


----------



## Mycanid (Jan 20, 2007)

Heathansson said:
			
		

> So where do drow babes hang out?




Ummm ... the Underdark?    Lots of 'em somewhat near where I live.


----------



## Heathansson (Jan 20, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ummm ... the Underdark?    Lots of 'em somewhat near where I live.



They all say you're a fun guy.


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Mycanid (Jan 20, 2007)

Heathansson said:
			
		

> They all say you're a fun guy.




I must constantly set myself up for this one ... it comes at least once every 6 weeks in here!


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 21, 2007)

Delver,

You seem to enjoy using that comic quite a bit huh?  

My,

You are funny in your own way. I think.


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 21, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Delver,
> 
> You seem to enjoy using that comic quite a bit huh?





Kris Straub is to blame.  It's all his fault.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 21, 2007)

Delver,

You say so.


----------



## Heathansson (Jan 21, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must constantly set myself up for this one ... it comes at least once every 6 weeks in here!



Oh....now that I'm here.....


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jan 21, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have always found pitcures of drow women to be attractive though but no one get any ideas. Maybe Im just jealous of the perfectly toned bodies and amazingly smooth skin.




Interestingly enough, those drow women might be the first ones to get any ideas. The drow in the Baldur's Gate 2 novelisation had homosexual tendencies (in fact, Imoen - who was portrayed as a man-hater - got herself one of those drow girls in there), and the same goes for the drow in the War of the Spider Queen series (were they unleashed a very comely drow chick that was another character's battle captive on a priestess to get said priestess out of the way.). 



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Wait. Smokin hot, good aligned, has naked dancing as a religious duty.




Exactly. I don't see the problem. All those half-drow have to come from somewhere.



			
				Ringan said:
			
		

> For orc females, I fancy this one from Warcraft III.




Ugh. Anothe reason to hate Warcraft: They make orcs sexy. Any world where orcs are sexy is just wrong. 



			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> Dwarf?
> Gnome?
> Half-Orc?
> 
> Perhaps my imagination is just limited...  -- N




Okay, we don't have to lose a word about Half-Orc (even though Salvatore had a female half-orc in one of his recent books that was said to be quite beautiful - her half-orc features were said to accentuate her beauty. I wonder if that will spawn another wave of clones - this time by raving fangirls that want to play strong, but pretty characters   )

Dwarves: I don't know. Could work.

But gnomes? Have you seen the picture that comes with the gnomes' racial description in Ravenloft 3e? That gnome lady looked quite hawt.



			
				DaveyJones said:
			
		

> just follow the Julia Roberts in Pretty woman rule. No kissing.




Jane: "That's why I don't kiss'em on the mouth!"



			
				MongooseFamiliar said:
			
		

> Depends on which god/dess she worships.
> 
> Elistraee - She'd be okay with dating a mere human, probably.
> Vhaerun - If the human was evil, maybe. Or their slave. Don't think it would be a love relationship.
> Lolth - She'd be okay with sacrificing the human to her dark goddess. That's kind of like being intimate.




To comment on those, and add to those:

Eilistraee: The Dark Maiden tells her followers to forsake the evil ways of her evil mother. I think racism is among those evil ways, so they might be okay with it.

Vhaeraun: Beyond what you list, it could just be some grappling on the side - drow got needs, human can provide, go for it. 

In fact, lots of half-drow are from drow male and human female stock: Many Vhaeraunan outposts on the surface are quite short on female drow. It's hard to persuade a drow female to convert when she's doing just fine with Lolth. "Hey, wanna change religion? You wouldn't be pampered like you are now, and you'd have to respect males, who would be your equals" isn't the most compelling argument for a selfish, power-hungry drow woman...

So they breed with those drow women they have. And human women. Maybe even some non-drow elves (an elf only has one subrace, most drow-and-otherelf matings produce drow offspring. "If we can't hunt them off the planet, we breed them off the planet!"). Sure, those elf and human females are often desparate and have no other place to go, but it happens.

Of course, that doesn't help any human male who wants to date a drow chick.


Lolth: No way in all the hells. Hell would have to freeze over for that! There's their spider-thing - and I hate spiders. There is that thing where they kill you after (or often during) mating, and all the other stuff.



Beyond that, you forgot some deities:

Selvetarm: Okay, has few female followers, so it's out of the question

Kiaransalee: Tread lightly! While those spiderkissers might kill you during mating, those followers of the White Banshee will probably kill you before. And your death will only be the beginning of your problems. 

And then of course, there's the thing with them often becoming undead, which is a sure turn-off. Except vampires maybe, but that's another story.

Ghaunadaur: If you love excitement and kinky games, you're right there. Of course, you should write your will before, because everything could happen. Maybe she decides that you should be sacrificed during intercourse. Or maybe she decides that she should sacrifice _herself_ during intercourse. Wouldn't be the nicest experience I'd wager.



			
				kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Sorta like this poor schlub (sixth picture down on the page, counting the picture of the cover of Deities & Demigods):
> http://jrients.tripod.com/otus/otusddg.html




What an awful picture. What's she doing? Pouring sauce on him? 

It's official: Lolth doesn't like her sacrifices bland.


----------



## wildstarsreach (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You guys certainly have thought about this a lot more than I have even conceived.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jan 22, 2007)

wildstarsreach said:
			
		

> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys certainly have thought about this a lot more than I have even conceived.




Yes, that proves it more than your meager post count: You're fairly new here.   

If you were a veteran, this wouldn't surprise you in the least. You'd remember the big Lidda incident and not bat an eye on Hawt Drow Luv.


----------



## phindar (Jan 22, 2007)

> Ugh. Anothe reason to hate Warcraft: They make orcs sexy. Any world where orcs are sexy is just wrong.




Hey, orcs have always been sexy.  It's only now that people are catching on.  (I mean, come on.  "Orcs are fecund and create many crossbreeds."  Could Gygax have been more racist?  Isn't it possible that orcs are just damn sexy?)

The whole point I came in here was:

Years ago, in 2e, for reasons that we really don't have to go into, I came up with the drow euphenism for sex.  Based on the Beast with Two Backs metaphor, drow called it *Becoming the Spider*, where the lovers form the creature with eight appendages.  (It makes sense if you look at it from the top, and if during sex you tend to spread your arms wide as if to say, "Yah! I'm having sex!")


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 22, 2007)

I would want to date a drow girl, so I'd write her a sonnet.  Then she'd run off to be with some guy she met over WoW and I'd be all alone.


----------



## paradox42 (Jan 22, 2007)

phindar said:
			
		

> Hey, orcs have always been sexy.  It's only now that people are catching on.  (I mean, come on.  "Orcs are fecund and create many crossbreeds."  Could Gygax have been more racist?  Isn't it possible that orcs are just damn sexy?)



Excellent point. Just put them under a Prestidigitation cantrip (Clean) (thanks kenobi65!) for a while, and they can be pretty hot.  Warcraft orcs especially.



			
				phindar said:
			
		

> Years ago, in 2e, for reasons that we really don't have to go into, I came up with the drow euphenism for sex.  Based on the Beast with Two Backs metaphor, drow called it *Becoming the Spider*, where the lovers form the creature with eight appendages.



Ooo, great idea! I'll have to remember that one for when I'm running a setting where Lolth exists (she doesn't in my current one).


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jan 22, 2007)

phindar said:
			
		

> Hey, orcs have always been sexy.




You must be really desperate. Or really drunk.   



> "Orcs are fecund"




So are insects.   



> Years ago, in 2e, for reasons that we really don't have to go into, I came up with the drow euphenism for sex.




Never thought drow would have much use for euphemisms.


----------



## phindar (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey, just because you're Chaotic Evil doesn't mean you have to be smutty.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jan 23, 2007)

Somehow this thread just reminded me of a scene in a Harry Dresden novel, where he laments the fact that he has the hots for a vampire and can't sleep with her because of the obvious issues.  A little girl calmly informs him that he needs to develop a taste for bondage and tie the vampire up. . .


----------



## Sejs (Jan 23, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> I nterestingly enough, those drow women might be the first ones to get any ideas. The drow in the Baldur's Gate 2 novelisation had homosexual tendencies (in fact, Imoen - who was portrayed as a man-hater - got herself one of those drow girls in there)



 Wait, what? They portayed Imoen as a man-hater?  Eternally cheery little-sister esque Imoen?  Who the heck wrote that thing?



> _Ugh. Anothe reason to hate Warcraft: They make orcs sexy. Any world where orcs are sexy is just wrong. _



 To be fair, that's not an orc.  That's Garona.  She's a half-orc, and noted as a particularly attractive and manipulative one at that.


----------



## phindar (Jan 23, 2007)

Kinda off topic, but I was watching the Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders reality show the other day at work, and they were getting spray-tanned in a chamber, which I had never seen before.  My manager was watching it with me (hard working crew, we are), and he commented that it would be neat if they could do it in different colors.  I'm thinking red for devil women, and green for she-hulk.  You could even do solid black for drow.


----------



## Sir Elton (Jan 24, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Wait. Smokin hot, good aligned, has naked dancing as a religious duty.




In a world where everyone can go dressed or undressed as they pleased, that wouldn't mean much.


----------



## Nifft (Jan 24, 2007)

phindar said:
			
		

> Kinda off topic, but I was watching the Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders reality show the other day at work, and they were getting spray-tanned in a chamber, which I had never seen before.




Your job rocks.

"Spray-tanned"? That's kinda icky sounding. Other colors would be great -- heck, just Red, Whilte & Blue for some patriotic event would be very amusing. 

 -- N


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 24, 2007)

moved to off-topic


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 24, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> moved to off-topic




Bit of a delayed reaction there, don't you think?


----------



## Sir Elton (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess love with Drow is really passe.  I'd rather be in love with a woman nudist myself.  They have the best self esteem I've ever seen.


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (Jan 25, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Would you date a vampire?....



Oh, hell yes!


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Bit of a delayed reaction there, don't you think?




eh maybe Plane was dreaming again and then woke up, saw this and said "Hey now! No sex in the General room!"


----------



## Heathansson (Jan 25, 2007)

How about a Khepri?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 26, 2007)

No I'm sticking with things I'm sure won't eat me, kill me, or eat then kill me.


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (Jan 26, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> No I'm sticking with things I'm sure won't eat me, kill me, or eat then kill me.



Coward.


----------



## Heathansson (Jan 26, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> No I'm sticking with things I'm sure won't eat me, kill me, or eat then kill me.



Flumph?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2007)

Heathenson,

I prefer something in my own species too. 

Bryon,

Yes well in the words of the greatest coward of all: "Yes, but you can run away from that, too."  Good ole Rincewind.


----------



## death tribble (Jan 29, 2007)

You have to be careful with dating a Drow or going out with one. Now the Tribble has hung around with Lolth and let's say her idea of a 'good time' is not for the faint of heart.
Granted she can't kill anyone on the Prime thanks to Gygax but there's all sorts of things she can do until WoTC put them in the official register of what she can and cannot do while here. You have to like spiders particularly when Lolth decides to pep up evolution, let me put it that way.

Dating a Vampire is ok provided you are not the main course or on the menu.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 29, 2007)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> In all seriousness (as serious as a hypothetical question about a fictitious race/species can be): Would you date* a drow? I mean, really?




Nope. As 'almost always' Evil creatures, they're going to be generally incapable of love, so there's little point. And they bring up the uncomfortable idea of the female devouring the male after mating once....


----------

